# Outfitters Show



## Ramhunter (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi guys,

Want to break up the long winter? If you're into big game hunting, this event will interest you. Ever thought about hunting something other than Michigan whitetails? Maybe try a guided hunt for elk in Wyoming, caribou in the Territories, or grizzly in Alaska? How about a plains game hunt in Africa? Maybe you've considered a guided hunt but are afraid of getting ripped off or are unsure about how to set one up. Well heres a chance to meet face to face with forty to fifty outstanding outfitters and guides from around the world, explore hunting opportunities, get your questions answered, and a lot more. The Mid-Michigan Chapter of Safari Club International is sponsoring an Outfitters Show at the Soaring Eagle Casino and Resort, Mt. Pleasant, MI on Friday, February 27, 2004, from 2:00 PM until 10:00 PM and Saturday, February 28 from 9:00 AM until noon. The event is open to the public with free admission!

In one location you can discuss hunting opportunities in the United States, Canada, Africa, New Zealand and other locations. You can also learn about Safari Club International and its Mid-Michigan chapter. In addition, an outstanding collection of museum-class big game taxidermy from around the world will be on display.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

OUTDOOR-RAMA IN NOVI AT THE END OF THE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ramhunter (Jan 22, 2003)

Bolodunn,

The Safari Club Outfitters show has a little different emphasis than Outdoor-Rama. The show is almost exclusively focused on big game hunting rather than including fishing, boating, camping, resorts, etc. For a partial listing of outfitters attending, go to www.midmichigansci.com  click on 24th Annual Awards, and then click on "Hunts".

Hope you can make it.


----------

